# Problème avec driver d'imprimante HP PSC 1510 All-in-one



## NioubyNerd (2 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir, tout le monde !

J'ai fait une recherche, et la buse que je suis n'a pas trouvé la réponse à la question :

J'ai une HP PSC 1510 All-in-One. Je suis sur Mac OS X.5.5

Le seul driver que je trouve est un HP PSC Series 1500. Quand je l'installe, cela me propose de choisir "PSC Series 1500 puis PSC Series 1600". Je choisis alors le premier, une longue installation s'effectue, et là, le logiciel d'installation me propose de choisir dans une liste vide. Du coup, je coche la case "L'imprimante n'est pas dans la liste" et le logiciel me renvoie à ma notice Le serpent se mord la queue.

Est-ce que quelqu'un, une âme charitable, un technicien de HP ou une vraie voyante "qui marche", peut venir à mon secours, s'il vous plaît.

Allez, déjà que je suis un misérable malheureux et célibataire

Dieu vous le rendra ou pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Septembre 2008)

Moi je possède la PSC 1610 (modèle assez proche) et je n'ai pas eu besoin d'installer un driver externe : Leopard a installé son propre driver à la première mise sous tension de mon imprimante.


----------



## NioubyNerd (3 Septembre 2008)

Kaporal5 a dit:


> Moi je possède la PSC 1610 (modèle assez proche) et je n'ai pas eu besoin d'installer un driver externe : Leopard a installé son propre driver à la première mise sous tension de mon imprimante.



Comment  dois-je procéder s'il ne le fait pas d'office ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Septembre 2008)

Tu peux te procurer le driver HP sur leur site, mais fais bien attention à choisir une version conçue pour Leopard. Les drivers pour 10.3 ou 10.4 ne fonctionnent pas bien sur la 10.5


----------



## NioubyNerd (4 Septembre 2008)

Kaporal5 a dit:


> Tu peux te procurer le driver HP sur leur site, mais fais bien attention à choisir une version conçue pour Leopard. Les drivers pour 10.3 ou 10.4 ne fonctionnent pas bien sur la 10.5



En branchant directement en USB, tout roule. Par contre, quand je passe par ma Freebox, ça m'imprime des caractères ASCII. Comme si Leopard ne reconnaissait pas quel driver utiliser pour l'imprimante, cette fois


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Septembre 2008)

NioubyNerd a dit:


> En branchant directement en USB, tout roule. Par contre, quand je passe par ma Freebox, ça m'imprime des caractères ASCII. Comme si Leopard ne reconnaissait pas quel driver utiliser pour l'imprimante, cette fois



Qu'entends-tu par "passer par ma Freebox" ? Tu connectes l'imprimante à la Box ? Comment ?


----------



## NioubyNerd (5 Septembre 2008)

Kaporal5 a dit:


> Qu'entends-tu par "passer par ma Freebox" ? Tu connectes l'imprimante à la Box ? Comment ?



La Freebox HD V5 permet de brancher l'imprimante en USB à la Freebox (pas le module HD), et à utiliser cette freebox comme un serveur d'imprimante en IP (mafreebox.freebox.fr).

Malheureusement, mon MacBook ne reconnait plus l'imprimante à distance et n'arrive pas à imprimer autrement qu'en Ascii


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Septembre 2008)

NioubyNerd a dit:


> La Freebox HD V5 permet de brancher l'imprimante en USB à la Freebox (pas le module HD), et à utiliser cette freebox comme un serveur d'imprimante en IP (mafreebox.freebox.fr).
> 
> Malheureusement, mon MacBook ne reconnait plus l'imprimante à distance et n'arrive pas à imprimer autrement qu'en Ascii



Es-tu certain que cette fonction de serveur d'impression est compatible Mac ? Certains NAS par exemple disposent d'une fonction similaire, rarement compatible avec les Macs...


----------



## NioubyNerd (5 Septembre 2008)

Kaporal5 a dit:


> Es-tu certain que cette fonction de serveur d'impression est compatible Mac ? Certains NAS par exemple disposent d'une fonction similaire, rarement compatible avec les Macs...



Bonne question ! Merci de l'avoir posée. J'avoue ne pas savoir où trouver la réponse.


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Septembre 2008)

http://forums.grenouille.com/index.php?showtopic=102673

testé mais ça ne fonctionne pas. Si quelqu'un a une idée...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> http://forums.grenouille.com/index.php?showtopic=102673
> 
> testé mais ça ne fonctionne pas. Si quelqu'un a une idée...



Je viens de tester avec ma BJC3000, ça fonctionne parfaitement &#8230; Sauf que je ne peux utiliser que le pilote CUPS fourni avec Mac OS X, bien que le pilote que j'utilise en local soit installé, il n'apparaît pas dans la liste. Donc, reste à trouver pourquoi, et tout sera réglé. Je cherche.

EDIT : Pas trouvé. Voici les réglages utilisés qui fonctionnent chez moi :


----------



## NioubyNerd (7 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je viens de tester avec ma BJC3000, ça fonctionne parfaitement  Sauf que je ne peux utiliser que le pilote CUPS fourni avec Mac OS X, bien que le pilote que j'utilise en local soit installé, il n'apparaît pas dans la liste. Donc, reste à trouver pourquoi, et tout sera réglé. Je cherche.
> 
> EDIT : Pas trouvé. Voici les réglages utilisés qui fonctionnent chez moi :
> 
> ​



Merci Pascal. J'ai mis Freebox en emplacement, et ça ne fonctionne toujours pas. Je n'arrive pas à comprendre ce qui se passe.

En imprimant, j'ai souvent ce message d'erreur.
"L'application HP supplies tool a quitté inopinément"

Je désespère


----------



## Rosell (30 Juin 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde

Perso, j'ai une PSC1610.
Je suis depuis peu sous Leopard (macbook pro 13"), mais mon ibook G4 était paramétré de la même manière...

En USB, télécharger le pilote chez HP et l'installer.
Brancher l'imprimante et l'allumer quand la liste vide apparaît.
Ensuite, y a plus qu'à suivre les instructions.
RMQ: HP installe tout un tas d'appli totalement inutiles, gros ménage à faire ensuite.

Avec le serveur d'impression de la Freebox, c'est possible avec un mac (au moins 10.4 celui de mon ibook, avant je sais pas).
Pour cela, suivre le tuto de *Free 4 Mac*.
Il est parfait.

Seul souci concernant la PSC1610, les drivers n'apparaissent pas dans la liste hp.
Perso, j'ai mis ceux de la PSC370, et cela fonctionne très bien.
J'espère que cela vous aidera.

A+


----------

